# Avis sur les protections Rhinoshield - iPhone 12



## Be Geek (16 Mai 2021)

Salut à tous, aujourd'hui je me suis improvisé testeur de protection d'écran Rhinoshield, mais je vous rassure même pas sponsorisé, non, ou juste une petite bière !  

En réalité, voici juste mon avis sur ces protections pour en avoir posé une sur l'iPhone 12 d'une amie !! ( Et je suis pas fan de la marque du tout ). Pour commencer c'est la version 3D souple pas en verre, par ici.

Points positifs: Pour avoir une fois testé une précédente version (ça devait être sur un X), je l'avais viré rapido. Là, je trouve qu'il ont bien progressé avec cette version à bordures noires. On a plus cette accroche sur les bords à angle droit et le tout est nettement plus discret. La glisse est également nettement mieux, bien que loin, loin de la qualité d'une Zagg ou d'une Diamond Glass (mes préférées!) Le prix, disons avec une promo, au niveau d'un vrai verre trempé de qualité.

Points négatifs: Re le prix tarif à 29,99€ franchement ça pique un peu, même avec la promo sponsorisée (on trouve des liens partout) pour un film PE, bof. Le deuxième truc et j'ai vraiment l'habitude de la pose, ben c'est la pose justement. Contrairement à un verre trempé qui est rigide, ben pas facile d'aligner le tout correctement et par chance, j'ai pu me rattraper tout juste, tout juste . La souplesse rend l'exercice vraiment difficile en comparaison du verre.

Pour la durée de vie, ben celle que j'ai remplacé (la même) elle était devenue bien moche, ok elle l'avait emmenée au bout du bout après env. 8 mois. OK, elle ne se brise pas, c'est le principe, mais ça fini bien rayé et un peu dégueu faut dire.
Le dernier truc, pas d'offre pour en changer, là ou perso. je glisse une photo de ma protection au SAV Diamond pour recevoir une offre d'échange, sans avoir à la retourner (donc toujours protégé sans attendre), là rien et ils pourraient faire un geste commercial, je trouve.

J'oubliais, le toucher tactile, alors pas fan du tout de la marque pour ces raisons, déjà vu l'épaisseur du film, un feeling bizarre, bien que la glisse soit en progrès, toujours pas au niveau d'un vrai verre avec un traitement de surface (je suis opticien c'est mon rayon !!) ( Au passage, ne me parlez pas des protections qui imitent le verre genre low cost sans comparaison, ok du jetable pas cher, mais pas sur mon écran, merci !! La majorité de ce que l'on trouve, même chez Spigen, The kase..).
En fait, tout seul ça passe, mais là un petit test côte à côte avec mon 12 Pro, y a pas photo, le verre reste de loin le plus agréable et le plus réactif des deux. Et pour cause on retrouve la sensation de l'écran d'origine.

Pour conclure, j'y ai pourtant mis de la bonne volonté et je me suis même dit pourquoi pas moi, mais non, même si le résultat est satisfaisant je n'échangerai pour rien au monde une protection en verre trempé Diamond contre une Rhinoshield.

Pour ce qui est de la coque Rhino, alors oui, pas de doute elle protège bien, mais là encore, je préfère de loin ma petite coque transparente (toujours Diamond), simple, prise en main, efficace et surtout qui ne transforme pas le design de la petite pomme en vilain Panzer . Dans la mesure où, je ne jongle pas avec mon téléphone et je ne le balance pas à 3m de haut pour voir !! 
Mais bon chacun sa cam, sa paroisse et sa marque préférée, mais Rhino définitivement pas mon truc !! 

Bref, j'ai fait testeur de chez Rhino aujourd'hui et même pas sponso c'est moche, l'arnaque !!!


----------

